# D7000 Interval Timer Shooting Help



## jaketravers (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, I recently upgraded my D3000 to a D7000 and was taking star trail photos last night when I noticed something. I noticed that if I had my exposure set to 30 seconds, my interval set to 5 seconds, and my number of intervals set to 30 with 1 photo per interval, I would only get around 5 photos before the timer turned off and my camera stopped shooting. When I was making a sunset timelapse this didn't happen with a 10 second interval. I am guessing this happens if the interval between photos takes place and the camera still hasn't finished processing the photo it will stop the timer? Maybe if I stop shooting RAW it will reduce the time needed to process the photo and the timer will be able to continue? What is a good time interval to use when you shoot star trails that won't allow to much time between photos so that gaps form in the star trail. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also, what is a good program to use for making time lapses into video? iMovie is a pain...


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 26, 2011)

On my D7k the most consecutive shots I can set is 9, so at 30 sec that gives 4.5 min then you have to set another burst mode set. There are 3rd party controllers you can buy to get more.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 26, 2011)

ControlMyNikon.


----------



## tktough (Apr 4, 2012)

after several attempts at this myself and some google trawling heres how it works, say you want to take a 30 second exposure at 1 second intervals, you need to set the intervals to 31 seconds, the exposure time is counted in the interval so if you set 100 shots at 30 seconds with a 1 second interval, its going to try to take a shot every second


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Apr 4, 2012)

Turn off your in camera noise reduction. Then you won't hit your buffer so fast when shooting raw.


----------

